# Need a help with eSYS Error



## deliciouscars (Jun 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you get same error with ENET Cable?
> 
> Do you get same error if you bypass E-Sys Launcher and open E-Sys Directly?


Yes shawn With Ethernet cable no problem,i i use the esys launcher


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deliciouscars said:


> Yes shawn With Ethernet cable no problem,i i use the esys launcher


I have no idea why you have this issue. The easy solution is to use ENET Cable instead. There is no benefit at all to using ICOM with E-Sys anyway.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

When you choose a connection via IP and the settings are not correct, E-Sys will establish a connection, regardless of the settings. But you will not be able to read anything.

So my idea is, that your settings are the problems.

ICOM Ip should be 169.154.92.38 on port 50160. The ICOM Ip has to be locked via iToolRadar or EasyConnect first!!

CU Oliver


----------

